# Making molded stencils with a shop vac



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Here is a video from YouTube that shows how to make a perfect molded stencil using a shop vac. It also would make a great 2 part mold.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

THANKS John!! That vid., makes me think of some other uses for that system........ Great use of a tin can,, heatgun & shop-vac!! I will put that deal to use this winter... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------

